# Shipping container cabin ideas



## cbcansurvive (Jan 29, 2009)

Not sure if this has been posted here before, but if you haven't seen it, it's worth a look:

http://www.tincancabin.com/










I am planning on building something similar but larger on a rural property in Maine. In order to skirt the permitting process which can be onerous in some areas, I'm planning on using 40' containers simply resting on a gravel pad and some 8x8 timbers. From what I've read I won't be able to get a permit for an underground 1000 gallon waste holding tank, so my thought was to instead house it in one of the containers. I would also be housing a 1000 gallon potable water cistern which would be filled by a shallow (80-100') well, which would require no permit either. Essentially what I'm going for is a structure which has no real ties to the land and is therefore considered "portable." Has anyone built something like this? The cabin I referenced above fits the bill somewhat, but it has a pit privy which was on the property and grandfathered in.


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

You will pump the waste up into the holding tank and then have it pumped out when full?

....James


----------



## lonelytree (Feb 28, 2008)

Weekend cabin or full time home?

You want to live in a tin can that has little value for resale? It has most of what you would need for a stick built structure that would be worth something when you are done. Probably warmer too. 

Remember that the roofs on shipping containers are not strong when it comes to snow loads.


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

If the containers were free, it might be worth the bother... as it is, one will spend more on just the container, than an equivalent wood frame cabin would cost... plus having to make it habitable.


----------



## RDuke (May 11, 2013)

I admire your initiative. There seem to be some naysayers here but don't be deterred. No one seems to be offering anything other than criticism to your idea. If you have considered how YOU want to make a container cabin go for it. One persons right way isn't the only way.
Keep us (me) updated on your progress.


----------



## catspjamas (Jul 14, 2013)

I have seen other homes made out of containers. One was actually 2 containers, so it was a decent size. Only concern I have is using a container to hold waste, just doesn't seem practical.


----------



## RDuke (May 11, 2013)

If, by waste, you mean septic discharge, there is such a thing as the composting toilet which has been significantly improved since the 70's. Greywater is handled differently and can even be recycled, in some instances, for watering plants or a lawn. I don't know if they are still available but there used to be an incinerating toilet which did just what the name says.
There are always different ways to work within, and sometimes around, existing rules and regulations. My major concern would be to determine that any course followed falls within all of those regulations.


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

While I agree with Texican that for the same money you could build something with more conventional dimensions, there are some advantages to using shipping containers.

I ran across an article written by the guy that built the container house in the OP. He built it out of containers for security. This was built at a property he didn't live at and he could secure his house when he wasn't there. This really appeals to me since I tend to have a wandering foot and may be gone for several weeks at a time.

The other advantage I see is it is stealth housing! If you leave the outside alone so that it looks like it is for storage, the local appraisal district wouldn't realize it is a house and you wouldn't have the high taxes that they are wont to levy upon you for a regular house.


----------



## Mongo (Sep 2, 2013)

Can't answer your questions about water and septic. But while I was overseas we lived in container houses similar to this. They were set up like a 2 story apartment complex. Nice and cozy. Just be sure when you frame it out to put in some insulation. They can get pretty warm. And as LonelyTree mentioned, the roofs don't seem to handle a lot of weight. Though you may be able to fix this with some bracing. That compost toilet idea might be better than the holding tank.


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

Dang it! So now I'm thinking about it. 

I worked up the figures on framing it out, insulation and interior sheathing with 1/2" plywood. I didn't figure any doors or windows since there is such a wide range of prices. If you were to install a sliding glass door inside of the double exterior doors you could subtract a bit in wood and insulation and add about $300 for the door. I'd install one for the maximum amount of light when the exterior doors are open. These figures are for a 20 ft container.

If done with 2X4's, 1/2" plywood interior, R-13 in the walls and approx R-22 in the ceiling it would cost about $900. If the container cost $2200 and you spend say another $600 on wiring and misc for a very simple shelter...that's $3700. 

If done with 2X6's, 1/2" plywood interior, R-19 in the walls and approx R-22 in the ceiling it would be about $1,800(no idea why 2X6's are so much more expensive!). If the container cost $2200 and you spend an extra $600 on wiring and such....that's $4600. Still not bad for shelter.

I'd personally set up 2 containers and make a breezeway between them. I'd make the 2nd one my shop building. Lots of folks place them parallel with enough space in between to park a tractor and then roof over both containers and the space between. If you were trying to blend into the landscape you could paint both containers camo colors and then drape some of that camo netting material over the open area for shade and concealment.

I'm actually liking this idea more the more I work with the dimensions and figure the materials. Since there is just myself and my little schnauzer and I prefer to have an outdoor kitchen, shower and laundry, a 20 ft container would be plenty of living space. Where I might need more space would be in the shop!


----------



## RDuke (May 11, 2013)

Using containers allows you to add another "modular" unit whenever you desire. If you have level property you can plunk another one down whenever the need, or the bankbook allows. As long as you plan ahead on placement you can start small and add on later.
Remember also that these containers are stacked in transport so that option should be available to you too.


----------



## Wis Bang 2 (Jan 12, 2010)

I worked for a container drayage company that had a sister company doing repairs. their office, tool storage, welding equipment & air compressor were housed in a variety of containers and multi level.


----------



## greenacresusa (Jun 20, 2005)

We've looked at shipping containers for when we move from MD to Arkansas. This way we store stuff when we're uncluttering the house for sale; have them moved to our retirement land when the house in MD is sold, then store stuff there while the new house is being built. Then after the house is built and stuff is in moved into the house we can use the containers as sheds for farm equipement/tools, etc.

The only question is how do you find the haulers that would move the containers? It's roughly a 1000 mile trip. If you have any information or ideas let us know on who can haul them. 

Thanks


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

TxMex said:


> While I agree with Texican that for the same money you could build something with more conventional dimensions, there are some advantages to using shipping containers.
> 
> I ran across an article written by the guy that built the container house in the OP. He built it out of containers for security. This was built at a property he didn't live at and he could secure his house when he wasn't there. This really appeals to me since I tend to have a wandering foot and may be gone for several weeks at a time.
> 
> The other advantage I see is it is stealth housing! If you leave the outside alone so that it looks like it is for storage, the local appraisal district wouldn't realize it is a house and you wouldn't have the high taxes that they are wont to levy upon you for a regular house.


I'll agree, there is security in stealth... but I have to wonder if people that are attempting to engage in stealth, really are being stealthy. IF one lives in an area and knows everyone, and they know 'him', then one might be able to engage in stealthiness... But, if they have a BOL, on land that they indeed legally own, but they're not 'part' of the community, I'd challenge the belief that they have any stealth. Locals know each other, and know when land is sold, especially if it's sold to non locals. And if non locals start moving supplies into their property, locals are aware of it. I dislike the notion, but if one doesn't live on their property, full time, there will be locals, honest but curious, and curious and dishonest, that will investigate.

There is no security available that actually will work, if one doesn't live there, or have neighbors that they can trust implicitly, that will keep an eye on their place. With the advent of portable power tools, nothing is safe. Cutting torches and sledgehammers have been around forever, but with new 18v tools, one can disassemble pretty much anything (that can be built) that can be built.

Placing one underground is possible, but one has to do some engineering to make em not collapse... and, for security, one would need to sneak the container in after dark, and rent a backhoe from out of town, and get it in and out w/o being spotted.

Regardless of where it was put, I'd want to move some very large boulders all around it... the ease with which they can be delivered also means they can easily be 'snatched' up on a trailer and the whole thing move away.

having said all of that, I still want one, or four... but they'll be on site, and one even buried...


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

Very true Texican. It helps if you are kin to all of your neighbors :happy2:

I'd actually like to revise my figures. I am so accustomed to figuring framing on 16 inch centers that I didn't take into account that there will be no load on the framing and therefore it can be placed on 24 inch centers. The price of everything else pretty much stays the same, but there is some savings on lumber. 

So if you frame with 2X4's the new figure would be $59 less.

If you frame with 2X6's the new figure would be $112 less.

It would save enough to pay for the gas it takes for a few trips to the lumber yard.


----------

